# Low Fodmap Diet



## adeemorley (Jun 9, 2016)

my partner has recently been on the Low FodMap Diet... they think getting very ill at a BBQ and ending up with gastroenteritis has killed the good bacteria in his stomach, the nutritionist said the lowfodmap diet would allow time for the bacteria to regrow.

4 weeks into the diet and feeling his best, he suddenly feels really sick and abdominal pains.. does anyone have any ideas, is it normal to have a 'bump in the road? '


----------



## SusanMcGee (Mar 15, 2016)

My partner has IBS and he eats yogurt every day and says it helps. I've been meaning to suggest trying an enema to him (don't think he'll be up for it) but maybe it will help? There's good videos on Youtube on how to self-administer enemas.


----------

